# 1950's Hercules Tourist



## queen of single (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a 50's era tourist. The serial # is OB 5340, the stamping on the rear hub is  "A type 1 *break* Hercules *break* -3 Speed- *break* Made in England.", the stamping on the front hub is "H(possible &) R pattern *break* made in England". She is made in Birmingham.

Photos are here http://www.flickr.com/photos/queenofsingle/4034104445/ here http://www.flickr.com/photos/queenofsingle/3930025445/ and here http://www.flickr.com/photos/queenofsingle/3908837508/in/set-72157612016321150/   Can post any other photos as requested.  


I am leaving the paint as is, am in the process of polishing up the chrome and other shiny metal bits   the only non-stock parts are the rear brake assemblage, saddle, rear tyre and grips. Everything runs like a sweet dream, and that was only after a light cleaning and re-lubing.

If any one can help me pin down a year on this ol' lass, I would be super appreciative.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know, but that's a lightweight (category) bike, maybe the moderators can move it to that section and someone who knows the English bikes can chime in!


----------



## queen of single (Jan 6, 2010)

40 pounds is a lightweight?  i got a hernia putting that gal up on the roof rack   i'd hate to have to heft a heavy weight. 

how can i bring this move to the attention of an admin?


----------



## sam (Jan 6, 2010)

That's the English version of a middle weight.You really should try www.oldroads.com
English roadster (diss, group)


----------

